# HTML-Quellcode richtig formatieren lassen



## beckersbesters (13. April 2006)

Hallo,

die Suchfunktion wurde von mir schon benutzt!  

Also zu meinem Problem. Ich möchte gerne meinen unübersichtlich ausgegebenen HTML Quellcode richtig formatieren lassen, sprich die Tabstops und die einzelnen HTML-Tags sollen richtig aufgelistet sein.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit per PHP den Quellcode (welcher dynamisch aus einer Datenbank kommt, und vorher mit einem WYSIWYG-Editor eingegeben wurde) richtig formatieren zu lassen. Das alles akkurat richtig aussieht. Wie gesagt der Inhalt kommt aus einer SQL-Datenbank.

Beispiel schlecht angeordnet:

```
<table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
  <tr>
		    <td>Dies ist ein TEST </td>    <td>oder auch nicht </td>
    <td>Oder dann doch </td>
			    <td>Bla</td>  </tr>
  <tr>
	    <td>TEXT</td>
    		<td>S&uuml;lz</td>
<td>Krass</td>
	    <td>Gut</td>		</tr>
  <tr>
    <td>Oma und Opa </td>
		    <td>N&ouml;</td>    <td>Klar</td>
    <td>Bl&ouml;d</td>
  </tr>	</table>
```

Beispiel gut angeordnet:

```
<table width="100%" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
  <tr>
    <td>Dies ist ein TEST </td>
    <td>oder auch nicht </td>
    <td>Oder dann doch </td>
    <td>Bla</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td>TEXT</td>
    <td>S&uuml;lz</td>
    <td>Krass</td>
    <td>Gut</td>
  </tr>
  <tr>
    <td>Oma und Opa </td>
    <td>N&ouml;</td>
    <td>Klar</td>
    <td>Bl&ouml;d</td>
  </tr>
</table>
```

Danke + cu


----------



## Dennis Wronka (13. April 2006)

In diesem Thread hab ich dazu mal ein Script hinterlassen.


----------



## daddz (13. April 2006)

Dennis Wronka hat dazu mal eine nützliche Funktion geschrieben, die sich hier finden lässt: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/1225955-post5.html

Edit: Da war er mal wieder schneller! 

greetz
daddz


----------



## beckersbesters (16. April 2006)

Hi.

@Dennis Wronka

&

@daddz

Super, genau so etwas habe ich gesucht. Danke.

cu


----------

